# Estéricamente impedidas...



## mssg

Hola a todos.

Necesito que alguien con conocimientos de química me diga si en la siguiente oración (que corresponde a un libro sobre biocatalizadores):

[...] Salvo las metilcetonas, las cetonas estéricamente impedidas en general no son sustratos [...] 
 
la expresión cetonas impedidas estéricamente puede sustituirse por "con bloqueo estérico" o algo así. También me ayudaría saber qué significa porque si lo supiera me resultaría más fácil reemplazarla.
 
Gracias y saludos
mssg


----------



## uchi.m

mssg said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Necesito que alguien con conocimientos de química me diga si en la siguiente oración (que corresponde a un libro sobre biocatalizadores):
> 
> [...] Salvo las metilcetonas, las cetonas estéricamente impedidas en general no son sustratos [...]
> 
> la expresión cetonas impedidas estéricamente puede sustituirse por "con bloqueo estérico" o algo así. También me ayudaría saber qué significa porque si lo supiera me resultaría más fácil reemplazarla.
> 
> Gracias y saludos
> mssg




Bloqueo estérico = impedimiento estérico = cuando el sustrato no puede alcanzar la molécula de ataque por causa de su configuración espacial (porque es muy grande o no se pueden encajar)


----------



## mssg

uchi.m said:


> Bloqueo estérico = impedimiento estérico = cuando el sustrato no puede alcanzar la molécula de ataque por causa de su configuración espacial (porque es muy grande o no se pueden encajar)


 

Gracias por tu ayuda, uchi.m,  pero no sé si debo entender que bloqueo e 

impedimento son sinónimos o no. 

Además, todavía no entiendo por qué el bloqueo (o impedimento) es 

"estérico".


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Si lo que buscas es la traducción en inglés, es "sterically-hindered ketones".
Saludos.


----------



## zema

Lo común es decir "impedimento estérico", por ej. las cetonas que presentan un impedimento estérico. La idea del significado es lo que dice uchi.m, se refiere a la presencia en la molécula de algún grupo de átomos voluminoso que dificulta que reaccione con otra sustancia, obstaculizando la reacción al punto de volverla más lenta o impedirla


----------



## mssg

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. Si lo que buscas es la traducción en inglés, es "sterically-hindered ketones".
> Saludos.


 

Hola, Ilialluna. En realidad no busco la traducción al inglés sino la forma más correcta de decirlo en castellano porque _cetonas estéricamente_ _impedidas_ no es castellano sino spanglish. 
Creo que voy a optar por la expresión que me sugiere zema y sobre la que yo había preguntado si "impedimento" se puede sustituir por "bloqueo". 
De todos modos, dado que la química es uno de los campos a los que tú te dedicas, me gustaría preguntarte qué significa "estéricamente". En mi ignorancia yo pensaba que se refería a los ésteres pero ese término no figura en la explicación de uchi.m ni en la de zema.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

mssg


----------



## mssg

zema said:


> Lo común es decir "impedimento estérico", por ej. las cetonas que presentan un impedimento estérico. La idea del significado es lo que dice uchi.m, se refiere a la presencia en la molécula de algún grupo de átomos voluminoso que dificulta que reaccione con otra sustancia, obstaculizando la reacción al punto de volverla más lenta o impedirla


 

Gracias, zema.

Como le digo a Ilialluna, voy a optar por _cetonas con impedimento o bloqueo estérico,_ aunque todavía no sé por qué es *estérico.*

Saludos

mssg


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola, mssg.
No tiene nada que ver con ésteres (cuyo adjetivo sería "esteárico", no "estérico"). El significado es el que te han aportado antes; se trata de un impedimento o bloqueo debido a la configuración espacial de la molécula. Quizá tendrías que consultar algún libro de química para entenderlo mejor.
En cualquier caso, te puse la traducción en Inglés pensando que era lo que necesitabas, porque esta pregunta está en el foro de Terminología Especializada del foro Inglés-Español.
Un saludo.


----------



## mssg

Ilialluna said:


> Hola, mssg.
> No tiene nada que ver con ésteres (cuyo adjetivo sería "esteárico", no "estérico"). El significado es el que te han aportado antes; se trata de un impedimento o bloqueo debido a la configuración espacial de la molécula. Quizá tendrías que consultar algún libro de química para entenderlo mejor.
> En cualquier caso, te puse la traducción en Inglés pensando que era lo que necesitabas, porque esta pregunta está en el foro de Terminología Especializada del foro Inglés-Español.
> Un saludo.


 

Gracias de nuevo, Ilialluna. Hice la consulta en este foro porque me pareció que estaba escrito en spanglish.

Cariños
mssg


----------



## zema

Sí, estérico quiere decir que se refiere a la configuración espacial de  la molécula, a cómo se disponen sus átomos y grupos en el espacio. Las  dos palabras se utilizan: impedimento y bloqueo estérico.
Me parece más prudente traducir impedimento, porque los efectos  estéricos varían progresivamente a medida que cambian los grupos  sustituyentes, y así las moléculas van presentando de menores a mayores  impedimentos estéricos (o bien se ven de menos a más impedidas  estéricamente).  Una reacción puede bloquearse por impedimento estérico,  pero si utilizas bloqueo para un efecto estérico no tan importante, tal  vez se preste a confusiones.
Espero te sirva
Ilialluna, por favor confirma que esto que escribo es correcto, que hace rato que no repaso Química Orgánica, ja!


----------



## uchi.m

zema said:


> Sí, estérico quiere decir que se refiere a la configuración espacial de  la molécula, a cómo se disponen sus átomos y grupos en el espacio. Las  dos palabras se utilizan: impedimento y bloqueo estérico.
> Me parece más prudente traducir impedimento, porque los efectos  estéricos varían progresivamente a medida que cambian los grupos  sustituyentes, y así las moléculas van presentando de menores a mayores  impedimentos estéricos (o bien se ven de menos a más impedidas  estéricamente).  Una reacción puede bloquearse por impedimento estérico,  pero si utilizas bloqueo para un efecto estérico no tan importante, tal  vez se preste a confusiones.
> Espero te sirva
> Ilialluna, por favor confirma que esto que escribo es correcto, que hace rato que no repaso Química Orgánica, ja!


----------



## zema

Valeu uchi.m!


----------



## mssg

zema said:


> Sí, estérico quiere decir que se refiere a la configuración espacial de la molécula, a cómo se disponen sus átomos y grupos en el espacio. Las dos palabras se utilizan: impedimento y bloqueo estérico.
> Me parece más prudente traducir impedimento, porque los efectos estéricos varían progresivamente a medida que cambian los grupos sustituyentes, y así las moléculas van presentando de menores a mayores impedimentos estéricos (o bien se ven de menos a más impedidas estéricamente). Una reacción puede bloquearse por impedimento estérico, pero si utilizas bloqueo para un efecto estérico no tan importante, tal vez se preste a confusiones.
> Espero te sirva
> Ilialluna, por favor confirma que esto que escribo es correcto, que hace rato que no repaso Química Orgánica, ja!


 

Sí, zema, claro que me sirve. Además ahora sé lo que significa estéricamente. 
Haré lo que me sugieres y cambiaré bloqueo por impedimento, pero gracias a tu explicación sabré por qué lo hago.

Gracias por tu ayuda 

mssg


----------

